# Upgrading Graphics card.



## Reagen Lionel (Oct 5, 2008)

Its been a long time coming. Im thinking of upgrading graphics card soon. Getting the money together for it.

I've been considering a Radeon GTS 570 8GB. Its not too overly expensive and from the looks of it. Will provide me significant improvement to my gaming.


My previous/Current card is:


> Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6670
> Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
> Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6758)
> DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
> ...


And my current system info is:


> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 5/8/2018, 19:38:15
> Machine name: REAGEN-PC
> ...


Will also note I have a 750 power supply as well.
I just wish to know how compatiable to my current board is it?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you mean a Radeon RX 570 8GB?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As above, there is a GTS 580. Please specify which one.


----------



## Reagen Lionel (Oct 5, 2008)

Woop sorry. I ment RX. I cant edit my original post to say RX 570.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Your motherboard features a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot for use by a discreet graphics card, while the RX 570 features a PCIe 3.0 x16 interface. Now, on paper, PCIe 3.0 is backward compatible with PCIe 2.0, but things do not always turn out so in practise. There is also the issue of system firmware (legacy BIOS vs UEFI BIOS), which can affect how newer cards function on older hardware. See https://community.amd.com/thread/221454

My advice, stick to older PCIe 2.0 cards for upgrading this pc, or get an all-round upgrade of your hardware, basically a new pc. You can easily put together a new AMD-powered gaming pc with a budget of $500-600, which is years of serious performance gains compared to your current system.


----------



## Reagen Lionel (Oct 5, 2008)

Well thats unfortunate. Was going to upgrade things one bit of a time. Cause extra funds is becoming difficult right now. Else I would've chosen to build a whole new pc. 

IN weighing the options. What card would recommend to go with what I have thats of reasonable price? And telling by the source given, was also the case of thier power supply unit not strong enough it also looked like.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Here you go but please keep in mind not all of these will be compatible but most will. PCIe 2.0 though older isn't the real compatibility marker that you look for it's the motherboard itself the bios it uses. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/?compatible_with=xKtCmG


----------

